# Laptop ruckelt seit kurzem



## sur (16. September 2009)

hi,

mein ca 4 Jahre alter Laptop (HP nx6125, oder so) ruckelt seit ein paar Tagen wie verrückt. Das Problem trat ganz plötzlich auf, nachdem er ein paar Stunden lief. Mp3s und Filme haben etwa alle 2-3 sec starke Aussetzer und auch andere Anwendungen haben diese Macken. Hat die Festplatte einen Schuss? ScanDisk habe ich schon durchlaufen lassen. Ohne besondere Ergebnisse. Auch Defragmentiert hab ich die Platte schon. Sogar das Hochfahren von win dauert ewig...

Laptop an sich ist eigentlich nicht mehr so auf dem neusten stand. glaube 1,6mhz, 384mb ram und win xp läuft, bzw. lief....


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

also, ICH würd mal windows neu installieren und dann weitersehen. ne neuinstall wäre eh ne wohltat nach 4 jahren bei winXP.


----------



## sur (17. September 2009)

es ist ja auch nicht so, dass er seit 4 jahren nicht neu aufgesetzt wurde. glaub es ist ein gutes 3/4jahr her. wollte eigentlich auf win 7 warten, wenns läuft. 
aber da ich im mom im praktikum bin und keine chance hab an die cd zu kommen, wird das nichts.

andere vorschläge?


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Viel gibt es nicht mehr. Viren und Malware suche laufen lassen, Wiederherstellungspunkte aktivieren, und schon mal eine Datenrettung vorbereiten, weil es doch verdächtig nach der Festplatte klingt


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

gut, das sauberste wäre trotzdem ne neuinsztall, und wenn es dann auch ruckelt oder gar bei er installation schon probleme gibt, dann stimmt halt was nicht. man könnte dann ne neue HDD kaufen und testen. falls es dann trotzdem nicht geht, also nicht an der HDD liegt, dann isses ggf. board oder graka, und für die "umsonst" gekafte neue HDD kauft man sich noch ein externes gehäuse und hat dann ne neue kleine externe HDD... ^^


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Hast du den den zumindest die Codes? Dann könntest du dir eine CD leihen und dann mit deinem Code aktivieren. Das müßte auf jedenfall gehen. Hoffentlich ist es nur die Festplatte


----------



## sur (17. September 2009)

oh je, das klingt ja genau so schlimm wie befürchtet. könnte vom prizip also auch noch mehr als die festplatte kaputt sein?!

zu dem steck ich auhc noch in der misslichen lage, dass ich in einer einsamen wohnung ohne internet und tv untergebracht bin. 
das problem ist, wenn ich win neu installiere, sind auch word etc futsch und die cd hab ich auch nicht hier. dummerweise brauch ich die aber um meine studienarbeit zu schreiben.

antivir hab ich auch durchlaufen lassen. ohne erfolg. wobei das letztens auf meinem stick einen virus gefunden hatte. was genau das war, weis ch auch nich mehr. hab den stick daruaf hin platt gemacht. name war irgendwas mit gihad. 

ins netz komm ich leider nur bei der arbeit.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2009)

also, dann lass dir dir CD von zu hause halt zusenden, bzw. wenn du die "verloren" hast, dann besorg dir halt das aktuelle office "home&student", das nur 70-80€ für DREI lizenzen kostet.

und wie kann man heutzutage denn noch ne uni-arbeit schreiben OHNE internet? ^^

was du auch machen kannst is: platte ausbauen, in ein passendes (also 2,5zoll und je nach platte IDE oder SATA) exteres gehäuse (bei atelco zB gibt es schon welche ab 10€ - vlt. hast du nen atelco in deiner nähe? oder kmelektronik? ), dann mal an nen PC anschließen und von dort aus mit nem tool testen, zB ich glaub HD Tach oder HD Tune können auch ne platte nach fehlern checken. von dem PC aus könnte man auch nochmal nach viren scannen.

vom prinzip her kann es zB auch das board sein.


----------

